# Glock 17... a little bit modified



## mike_cos (Aug 23, 2011)

Russian people.....


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 23, 2011)

I want one. 

I checked out that guys youtube channel. He's fucking nuts and seems to have a lot of money to buy whatever he wants.

Here he is with my favourite food guys.


----------



## QC (Aug 23, 2011)

Well that made go W.T.F...nice one Ivan


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 23, 2011)

This one has funny all over it. lol


----------



## QC (Aug 23, 2011)

That's fucked!


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 23, 2011)

FPSRussia is an American with a reasonably good accent...hilarious stuff, even if the safety is sometimes dubious.


----------



## Manolito (Aug 23, 2011)

I will say that the strength and reliability of the Glock is pretty amazing.


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 23, 2011)

I just wanna know about the overheating of the barrel....


----------



## Tunanut (Aug 23, 2011)

I want one.


----------



## Seajack (Aug 23, 2011)

He's got quite the southern drawl IRL  he's shot some very cool stuff, lucky dude.


----------



## 104TN (Aug 24, 2011)

What's funny is he got his start making videos of MW2 gameplay.


----------



## Manolito (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RunRnlRs-RA
I continue to carry the Glock 36. The press has had bad things to say but I have yet to have a problem and I believe it will go bang if I need it. I carry in a LH inside the waist band in the middle of my back for a right hand draw. I have nicer looking guns but this is the one I trust.


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 24, 2011)

Can someone please define 'danger close' for this guy?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I want the mega-magazine................how long before they offer them at Wal-mart?

RF 1


----------



## billb (Aug 25, 2011)

How does he control the recoil? I didn't see any climb.


----------



## Giorge (Aug 26, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Russian people.....


I like this video, and the oher videos of this guy.. Its funny.

Take a look in that one


----------

